# possible move to Alora, Andalusia



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

I retire later this year, I've travelled around south America for 9 months and managed to get by with the little Spanish I speak. Originally I was thinking of moving to the coast and buying property but this seems a little out of my price range, Alora in Andalusia seems more realistic, there seems to be a lot of property for sale considering the size of the pueblo, pop. 13,000 (2009.) Wikipedia

does anyone know anything about this area, or inland Andalusia generally for example are the locals moving out


----------



## mike c (May 1, 2016)

Hi Phil, Know you posted this some time ago but wondered if you ever did settle in the Alora area, Reason i am asking is I hoping to move their shortly and, if you have moved there, wondered how you were getting on.

thanks
Mike


----------



## philadams11 (Feb 1, 2016)

I am now moving to Ferrol in Galicia, I fly out 31 oct to begin househunting, the reason I chose Galicia is the weather is "british" but warmer


----------



## mike c (May 1, 2016)

Wish you all the very best 

regards

Mike


----------

